# Building 3 color string?



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I would suggest mastering a 2 color string first. It's white halo that turns clear under tension.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know how to build a 2 color string.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

well then just add the third color in since you know how.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Archerykid13 it seems like you are just starting to learn how to build strings and are already selling them. Most of the stringmakers on here are more than willing to help a fellow archer out but you can't advertise that you build strings and than ask them how to do it. This is knowledge that you should already have.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

johnh1720 said:


> Archerykid13 it seems like you are just starting to learn how to build strings and are already selling them. Most of the stringmakers on here are more than willing to help a fellow archer out but you can't advertise that you build strings and than ask them how to do it. This is knowledge that you should already have.


agreed but I would actually like to know how to do it


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I got the pics somewhere of a simple "how to" for a 3 color string for those genuinely interested. I'll see if I can dig them up and post them. Nothing fancy, just the way I do it.

Here is a 3 color made with 4 bundles. I'm NOT a Clemson fan, customer was.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

how many strands of each did you use??


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Jacob,

It's literally just like for a 2 color... Just divide the total number of strands in the bundle by 3 and that's how to lay it up. If I come up w/ an "odd" number I do one extra of the brightest color or one less of the darkest color.

Get some cheap dacron and practice.

Red, White & Blue is my favorite.


----------



## RGR175 (Feb 14, 2010)

What kind of string jig are you guys using??


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a simple outlook that has served me well: 
"Buy the best and only cry once." 

Therefore I have a LittleJon system and a JoeBass 4-Post rig.

My wife once said "you just have to have the best of everything, don't you!?!?!? 
to which I replied: "I married you didn't I?
.
.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I am going to remember both of thoes saying's SandSquid....That is awsome!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Bow pro said:


> I am going to remember both of thoes saying's SandSquid....That is awsome!



on the subject of :


> "You just have to have the best of everything, don't you!?!?!?
> "I married you didn't I?


If you use it a second or third or even more times, and she repies: "That's getting really old...." 
You seriously do NOT want to reply "Yeah, but so are you." :ballchain :whip:


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

SandSquid said:


> Red, White & Blue is my favorite.


This was my first attempt at 3 colors. Matches my Protec.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Llike NP Archery*

My preference is for two bundles of the primary colors and one strand of a contrasting color.

Three equal (or nearly so) bundles tend to get "confused", whereas, at least to my old eyes, that one strand seems to really stick out.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

What about twisting 3 colors? No spreaders I'm guessing


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

*Seperating 3 colors*



60X said:


> What about twisting 3 colors? No spreaders I'm guessing


I use 50# Spider Wire Invisibraid for my end loops. So I also use this to seperate colors if I have to. I've used a strand of string material in the past, but the Spiderwire is slicker and stronger. I could only put in 5 or so twist at time though. The yoke was a chore to work out.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

60X said:


> What about twisting 3 colors? No spreaders I'm guessing


I call it a "confetti string" pretty cool effect actually


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

For the guys using the tag end method to serve their loops...Whats the best way to finish off on a 3 color string...As you end up with 4 tags at one loop, which method are you using ?


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

You don't necessarily end up with 4 at one loop, you can also do 3 at each loop without any trouble.


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a couple 3 color picts. One is for an Equalizer and the other is on a Protec.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

The pic above is a 24 strand (452x) string of 3 colors. 10 white, 10 orange and 4 purple. I divided the purple up into 2 bundles of 2 strands each to split the white and orange. Obviously, a even division of the strands would be a little more simple.(Like 8+8+8 =24 strands) The lay-up is really no different from any other string. Keeping the bundles together and separated from each other through end tie-off and twisting is the worst of it. As each of these combinations of strands and colors are different from string to string, my biggest issue was learning how to keep each color isolated until the string was twisted. Truth is I'm still learning that and it is not unusual for one (string) to find it's way into the trash from time to time. Once you get the string twisted and each color is in it's own bundle, you have it whipped. 

My jig is a home-made 2 post design and I use the tag ends for the loop serving. 

As stated above, you could end one of the colors at opposite ends of the jig and have 3 ends to secure at each end rather than 2 on one end and 4 on the other. I prefer to put 4 on one of the ends. I do NOT use a back serve to kill the ends but rather I use a simple hitch tied THROUGH the strands and it hides pretty well as the pics will show. The end loops were served first with the red and then the black went OVER the red. While not as neat to me as a loop served with just 1 tag end, it's still not bad and I only have to worry about 1 loop as opposed to 2.






































I'll try to post some more pics later. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

NP thanks for the follow-up. Been reading thru this post and some earlier posts,and feel confident enough now that I'm gonna cost myself some money. I'm also pretty certiain that I'll end up with more than one in the trash. The next hard part will be picking the colors out. I gotta do the four bundle thing, cause of those stripes.


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

NAP 

looks as if you are serving opposite your twists and towards the ends... why is this? Many on here say to go with the twisting in the string


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is the start of a 3 color string. Pretty straight forward. 8 strands of each color. Make sure you band each color together so you can isolate them when you are ready to burnish and put in the twist. I usually tie in several bands so I can place them between the served areas. They stay in the string until after installation so you can seperate the bundles should you get a strand or 2 out of place as you route the strings through cams, pegs, rollers and slides. My camera died before I finished up so the serving part will come later.


















































































More later....


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

petrey10 said:


> NAP
> 
> looks as if you are serving opposite your twists and towards the ends... why is this? Many on here say to go with the twisting in the string


I always serve towards the loops and from right to left. To do this i have to swap ends of the string in the jig at least once to get both ends served properly. Center serving and idlers are served from which ever way that places the majority of the serving to the left of center. It is the system that works best with my set-up and I have gotten used to that. Not sure how the pros do it as this is just basement string building that I do. As for the serving direction being opposite ..... look at the 2nd and 3rd pic above with the black and red string. If you were to hold the spool in the jig and pull the jig down, it would cause the string's twist to tighten even more around the post, as it should. A clockwise serve on a clockwise twist.


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

NP, looking forward to the conclusion of this pictorial. Hey ya think them battries are charged-up yet!


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*a few more cool combos*

enjoy!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

good stuff, i love tying tag ends but with a 3 color i would have to play with how i would tie them, never made a 3 color but could always serve end loops and keep it simple and easy also


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks NPA..
I havent tried serving the loop with one color and then going over the top with the second..Ill give it a try:wink:


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll try to pick up where I left off. 

We had 1 end served with the tag ends. This was the end with the 2 tag ends. The opposite end has 4 tag ends with the yellow and orange. Make sure you keep each color seperated as best you can with the bands.










The other end should look something like this. 










You have 2 colors here with 2 tag end each. On this cable, I will keep the 2 orange tags with the body and only serve the loop with the yellow tags. I tie a knot in the 2 orange tags and using a rubber band, pull them in line with the cable so that i can serve the loop end. I'll get some more pics loaded up.

More to come later...


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

......










This is attached to the opposite post and the yellow tags serve the end loop.

more later.....


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Some more to go with the above.....

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1522.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1523.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1524.jpg

More to come later......


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

are the orange strands tied together or just a knot on each end seperately?


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok I am still hung up on your serving direction... if you are on the end of te string by the loop looking toward the opposite end of string you are serving clockwise.... if you stay looking at that end you are serving counterclockwise... correct? .... becasue where your red serving and bearpaw server is hanging you have to go from left to right towards the end of the string.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

"ok I am still hung up on your serving direction... if you are on the end of te string by the loop looking toward the opposite end of string you are serving clockwise.... if you stay looking at that end you are serving counterclockwise... correct? .... becasue where your red serving and bearpaw server is hanging you have to go from left to right towards the end of the string. "



The string is twisted from the right end in a clockwise direction. The serving is wrapped from the right to left in a clockwise direction, the same as the twist were added.

The direction of the twist does not change from end to end. Neither should the serving direction.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the loop served on the end where the yellow and orange tag ends are. Here the yellow will go over the orange tags that we pulled tight with the rubber band. After the loop is served with the yellow tags, both the tags will get tied up before the string is twisted up. These pics show the process....

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1525.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1526.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1527.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1528.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1529.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1541.jpg

Next comes the tie-off and the start of the twist-up.....


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

The yellow tags are tied off first. Just a simple half-hitch through the strands. The orange tags are cut loose from the band holding them to the opposite post and they are tied of the same way in front of the yellow knots. Make sure that the 3 colors are kept well separated or the twist-up will be hard to keep looking neat....

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1544.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1545.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1546.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1547.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1557.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1558.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1560.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1562.jpg

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1568.jpg

Now I switch everything to the stretcher to add the twist.......


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*pics.*

pics...


NP Archery said:


> Some more to go with the above.....
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1522.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*pics*



NP Archery said:


> This is the loop served on the end where the yellow and orange tag ends are. Here the yellow will go over the orange tags that we pulled tight with the rubber band. After the loop is served with the yellow tags, both the tags will get tied up before the string is twisted up. These pics show the process....
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1525.jpg
> 
> ...


pics..


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*6 of 6*

#6 of 6



NP Archery said:


> This is the loop served on the end where the yellow and orange tag ends are. Here the yellow will go over the orange tags that we pulled tight with the rubber band. After the loop is served with the yellow tags, both the tags will get tied up before the string is twisted up. These pics show the process....
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1525.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*5 of 9*



NP Archery said:


> The yellow tags are tied off first. Just a simple half-hitch through the strands. The orange tags are cut loose from the band holding them to the opposite post and they are tied of the same way in front of the yellow knots. Make sure that the 3 colors are kept well separated or the twist-up will be hard to keep looking neat....
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1544.jpg
> 
> ...


5 of 9 pics


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*last*



NP Archery said:


> The yellow tags are tied off first. Just a simple half-hitch through the strands. The orange tags are cut loose from the band holding them to the opposite post and they are tied of the same way in front of the yellow knots. Make sure that the 3 colors are kept well separated or the twist-up will be hard to keep looking neat....
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e362/Billyquack/String pics/HPIM1544.jpg
> 
> ...


last pics...


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks mate..Thats the way Ive been doing the tie off...Its good to know it works for others:thumbs_up


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Thunderhead! It would not let me add all those pics for some reason so I just added links. Pics are better.

More to come later.....


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*no problem.*



NP Archery said:


> Thanks Thunderhead! It would not let me add all those pics for some reason so I just added links. Pics are better.
> 
> More to come later.....


I could only get 5 at a time.. thanks for the pics, and the post.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Twist-up......Make sure each of the colors are separated well all the way to the loop. It is almost impossible to get the strands fixed if one gets mixed up after you start the twist. I layout on my post jig and then move to my stretcher. 

Disclaimer... The jigs and stretchers used here are home-made stuff that anybody can put together. Nothing fancy but it has worked well for me. I'm not pimping jigs or stretchers. This post is about hobby string-making with non-motorized servers and such. I think anybody can make a decent string with a little practice.

I move over to the stretcher/twister. Crank it up to #300 and let it set for a while to make sure each strand is equal in tension. I back it down a little to put in the spreaders between the colors. The spreaders used here are short dowels with a slot sanded in the middle to hold them in place. Simple but they work. A 2 color string need 2 spreaders. This one will take 2 on each end so that each bundle stays separated. Weight goes back to #300 and a leather shoelace is used to burnish the bundles before the twist.














































A clean rag will get clean up any loose wax and make the colors brighter. Each bundle should be nice and round at this point. Make sure it is like you want it now before the twist. More later........


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

so say you get strands of uneven tension... what do you do? toss the string in the garbage?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

petrey10 said:


> so say you get strands of uneven tension... what do you do? toss the string in the garbage?


IMO, uneven strand tension is as much the culprit of peep issues as the serving can be. Maybe even more. Do your best to get them even and consistent. Practice makes perfect and the better the layout goes, the better the string will perform. 

And yes. The trash can is better on your sanity, and your language than a bad string is.


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

NP, thanks so much for all the time and effort you put into this to help us new string builders out, it's truly appreciated. Thanks also to all the other great string builders here who freely give your time and expertise to help those of us wishing to learn.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

The twist..... Now that everything is ready, tension at or near #300 and all bundles are burnished and well seperated all the way to the loops.... whatever it takes to put 1 twist in the string on your set-up, do that.

Here is the string with 1 twist. 









These next few pics show the progression as the twist are added. I use a cotton cloth to lightly rub the string every few twist to keep everything nice and round. You can use the leather again if it needs it but go easy or you may bleed the colors together. I leave the spreaders in until the twist are half done. 




























Here we are with about half of the twist put in.Looking good so far. Next we will reduce the tension a little, remove the spreaders and finish the twist-up. 










More later......


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Spreaders come out next. I back off the weight just enough to get them out. These are easy to remove as they have a good waxy, smooth surface from use. Don't forget to raise the tension back up before you finish the twist.



















Remember those little bands of string material that we placed around each color during the lay-out? You can use those to slide up and down the string to insure that each color remains in its own bundle with no stray strands out of place.



















Put in the remainder of the twist again using the bands to insure that each color is seperated completely all the way to the loop. You should end up with something like this...










More to come....


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Although I have been making my own strings now for about 2 years. This thread has taught me some new tips and I am very gratefull... thank you!


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I havent tried twisting as three seperate bundles..I usually split one bundle between the other two and twist as a two bundle string...How do you find it for fitting peeps?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Good point on the peep location and I sorta left that out. I split the strands on 1 color while keeping the 2 remaining colors on either side. I always put 2 bands in at the peep location so the middle can easily be split for installation of the peep.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Time for the serving...........I clip off the tag ends as close to the loop as possible. Nope, I do not use a backserve. I could never get around having a fat place in the serving at the loop so i tried this a few times and have been using it exclusively. 



















I put a tiny drop of glue where I clipped off the tags. I don't look at this as a crutch but rather as insurance. It helps keep the string materials from getting fuzzy as the serving goes over it.










Nothing left now but to serve in whatever method you like. Some serve away from the loop and others serve toward the loop. As long as the direction is correct it dosent really matter. Find a system that you like, refine it, and stick with it. 
I serve toward the loop and start off by serving over the tail for a few wraps. I used black thinking that it might show up better.



















More to follow.......


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

After 10 or 12 wraps, i tug on the tail of the serving to make sure that it is tight. Hold it out of the way and serve on a little ways before snipping off the tail to about 3/8". It will be out of your way and you can melt the end later.



















I continue on with the serving to the loop. I like to go about 10 wraps over my loop to insure nothing comes loose. This area gets tight and most of this gets hand wrapped. I stop off just before the loop and add a dummy loop so that I can pull the end of the serving back under itself when I reach the end.










The dummy loop goes over the post and lies over the top of the loop. I serve over this to I reach where i want to stop.



















More to come......


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

very good instructional!!! I think the serving will look better by pulling the end thru like you stated.... Going to have to try that!!!!! But I ran out of bows to put strings on...


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Interesting you don't back serve the tag ends and use glue instead.

May try that someday.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

We will finish off the serving at the loop. After you start the serving over the dummy loop, I like to go about 10-12 wraps. You will have to judge where to start this so that your loop remain at the proper size.The dummy loop is pulled back from the post so that you have enoygh room to pass the serving jig thru . Then the ends of the dummy loop are used to pull the serving under the wraps. 














































Snip the serving off at about 3/8" from the string. 

I like to melt the serving tags off rather than cut them flush. When melted, you never have to worry about them pulling out from under the serving.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

When melting the serving ends keep the flame ABOVE the string ( learn from mistakes ! ) and I like to use the blue part of the flame. I let the serving melt down to the wraps and I take a finger and gently squash the ball flat and tight aginst the serving. The melted ends may look a little ugly but you will never have the end of your serving come loose.
















































Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

heck yes I enjoyed your pics!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome job NPA


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow,
This is a great thread, Excellent work, you guys are *TRUE *craftsman. JW


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Great thread.

Now on to the yoke cable?:embara:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Just marking this for future reference.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to apologize about my know-it-all attitude. I really should have learned how to build strings before I started selling them.

Jake


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

NP Archery. Is there anyway you could get the picture links on the first page to work again?


----------

